# My big mistake "how not to pay someone"



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Thought this would bring a smile to everyone's face.

Yesterday I made a fatal decision to use my online banking with BARCLAYS to send a test payment of 10 British Pounds to a friend here.

What happens next shows me why I will never be rich 

Barclays charge for this top class service £25 - eek (didnt notice that lol)

Euros deposited in amigos BPI account 11.92
Comission taken by BPI 5.20
My amigo gets 6.72!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So for my 35 quids we get 6.72 Euros

I think that is fair dont you?

Anyone lend me a panto donkeys head?
Rich


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

How else could they afford to pay £2.5 billion in bonuses?


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmm I wonder if I send 6 euro to UK they will give me 35 quid?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Change your UK bank to one that has a free transfer option with a Portuguese Bank or if you have a Portuguese Bank without free transfer from UK change that to one that does

You could have course ticked the option that you paid all costs and it would have cost you even more


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Canoe

I know, it was a costly fubar on my behalf, but it does show you what not to do, which was the whole joke really

bye bye

having lunch waiting for Armageddon lol


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

All banks are unethical SOBs but Barclays are the most unethical SOBs of them all & I flatly refuse to even pay into a Barclays account.

For proof, do a Google search on something like Barclays and Robert Mugabe and you'll see they pay tens of millions of USD (some claim up to $100M) to the illegal, murderous & genocidal regime of Robert Mugabe each & every year for no apparent reason or return. 

The media have reported on it several times & Norman Lamb MP has raised the issue in the HoC several times but no-one has ever got a single sensible answer.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh so Mr Mugabe has my money..

Once met the guy, hes an idiot, a dangerous one too, but appears to be immune from everything. Hell soon be dead what a happy day that will be.

Maybe Cameron can answer, Ill drop him a note


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*Making Money*

Feed the world...feed the ???...

ok...

Feed the finances.....feed the rich ....??? Feed the banks to feed the borrowing?


We bring it over in CASH and make sure the bussle of the tube gets the wrong person doing the carrying???

But what is CASH? Pieces of regulated, authorised PAPER! (cause they don't count the metal any more.....)

My partner's saying:

YOU HAVE TO 

PAY

TO

learn



yeah, when it rains we have no phone (AND some will be pleased to hear) not internet either!

Coati? You ok with your digs now or still in probs?

Nar - Cameran's too much up to his neck in sand banks!


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi

Pleased to say we have secured 2 ideal properties just 6 mins from here - both on mains power! We move at the end of the month.

Then just to reinforce the curse lol our Tooway Internet has gone AWOL, fortunately with assistance of the lovely folk at BBA I was able to get back on to my standby system.


----------

